# wildsau DH bilder



## norman (27. November 2003)

hat einer von euch bilder von der wildsau dh (komplett aufbau)
würde gerne mal bilder von dem bike sehen wie es komplett aufgebaut ist.

gruss norman


----------



## A.K. (15. Dezember 2003)

ai, der kleene norman...*fg* guck ma in workshop....
man, von dem gibts keene bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman (16. Dezember 2003)

hi tim wie gehts dat habe ich auch schon mitbekommen das keiner bilder von der sau hat, las mal irgendwann wieder bike gehen.


----------



## A.K. (16. Dezember 2003)

schön des du des mitbekommen hast 
na juti, man sieht sich dann am we.....
werd mir noch nen weihnachtsbaum aufs radel basteln...

Hausde


----------



## *Souly* (30. Dezember 2003)

ich hab bloss das hier gefunden.


----------



## A.K. (31. Dezember 2003)

*räusper*, naja, sehr schick*fg*

Ich hoff ma deins sieht dann besser aus Norman, sieht voll lang aus des teil...
Wenigsterns kann da kein Reifen am Sattelschleifen, eher bekommste die Sitzstreben in Rücken...


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Januar 2004)

Also der rahmen würde mich auch sehr reizen; naja vielleicht wenn mein Kona bricht..macht sich bestimmt saugut mit der Shiver optisch als auch vom fahren her!

*schluck du luder*


----------



## AlutechCycles (14. Januar 2004)

A.K. schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper*, naja, sehr schick*fg*
> 
> Ich hoff ma deins sieht dann besser aus Norman, sieht voll lang aus des teil...
> Wenigsterns kann da kein Reifen am Sattelschleifen, eher bekommste die Sitzstreben in Rücken...


hi, bei der sau handelt es sich um den "erlkönig". das ist der prototyp gewesen, das serienmodell sieht anders aus (s. bild). gibt leider immer noch kein bild von ner aufgebauten dhsau. in kürze aber.wedre es dann sofort posten.

gruß chris


----------



## *JO* (15. Januar 2004)

aaach Alutech *träum*
bin gespannt auf das bild 
mfg JO


----------



## Lore (19. Januar 2004)

ich würd mich über bilder vom dirt fully freun


----------



## McSchocko (24. Januar 2004)

Also ich denke, dass ich in spätestens 2 wochen meine Sau aufgebaut habe. Mit Dorado und Hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (24. Januar 2004)

geil geil geil   sobald ich geld hab brauch ich ein DDU  
mfg JO


----------



## Motivatus (30. Januar 2004)

soulrider#1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bloss das hier gefunden.


woher kriegt man diese goilen goldenen kurbeln????? ich brauch die unbedingt...muhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## AlutechCycles (4. Februar 2004)

tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blackholez (4. Februar 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




krasses Pferd


----------



## *JO* (4. Februar 2004)

*geldwill*


----------



## RanDagor (5. Februar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> *geldwill*



dito
was hatn die sau so an REALEM (!) fw hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (17. Februar 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


also ich denke mit vorne und hinten 26 zoll sowie shiver dc wärs optisch viel schoener;
aber es sieht schon sehr sehr lang aus.


----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> also ich denke mit vorne und hinten 26 zoll sowie shiver dc wärs optisch viel schoener;
> aber es sieht schon sehr sehr lang aus.


ich glaub es sieht nur so lang aus wegen der Wibbe da weil die so lang und WAgerecht ist
mfg JO


----------



## McSchocko (17. Februar 2004)

Also die Sau sieht deutlich länger aus, als sie's ist. Bei meiner habe ich in der langen einstellung ne Kettenstrebenlänge von ca. 420cm gemessen. Radstand habe ich gerade nicht im kopf, ist aber auch nicht übermäßig lang...


----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

McSchocko schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Sau sieht deutlich länger aus, als sie's ist. Bei meiner habe ich in der langen einstellung ne Kettenstrebenlänge von ca. 420cm gemessen. Radstand habe ich gerade nicht im kopf, ist aber auch nicht übermäßig lang...


wann sehen wir bilder von deiner porno SAU ?


----------



## McSchocko (17. Februar 2004)

... Bilder kommen dann, wenn Kettenführung und Steuersatz da sind


----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

ah und wie lang dauert das noch ?????
mfg JO


----------



## McSchocko (17. Februar 2004)

hmm... ich hoffe, dass ich den Hobel am WE fertig habe


----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

hoff ich auch *gg


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Februar 2004)

würde jemand mein kona gegen ne wildsau dh tauschen 
muahaha


----------



## norman (25. Februar 2004)

jo hier meine sau dh    sehr fährt sich einfach nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (25. Februar 2004)

allerbest  
schönes ding!
...und wie schwer???
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. Februar 2004)

Böser Wolfi, eine Lady (nicht auf den Fahrer bezogen) frägt man nicht nach dem Gewicht.

@norman: Geniales Bike, viel Spass damit!

Bin schon gespannt was McSchocko draus macht


----------



## McSchocko (1. März 2004)

TribalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Böser Wolfi, eine Lady (nicht auf den Fahrer bezogen) frägt man nicht nach dem Gewicht.
> 
> @norman: Geniales Bike, viel Spass damit!
> 
> Bin schon gespannt was McSchocko draus macht


----------



## Deadshot (1. März 2004)

decke weg *grml* sehen will


----------



## McSchocko (1. März 2004)

is noch nicht 100%ig fertig, Kette und SChaltzug fehlen noch, aber bald, bald ist es soweit...


----------



## Deadshot (1. März 2004)

ich find des bike auch ohne schaltung geil. will bilder


----------



## wolfi (1. März 2004)

schöne decke!
war sicher ´nen trostpreis an der losbude, oder?
nich das ich jetzt ärger mit mama schocko bekomme *g*

los, decke runter!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## *JO* (1. März 2004)

oha das is soo FIES   
mfgJO


----------



## McSchocko (2. März 2004)

Hehe, dann will ich euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen   Sattel, Vr Bremse und HR Felge werden noch anders, also keine Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (2. März 2004)

sieht ja ganz net auch aber das bild is jetzt net soo der beinger 
trotzdem geil!
mfg JO


----------



## norman (2. März 2004)

auch schönes bike was für felge baust du in de sau ein?


----------



## DH-Corn (2. März 2004)

Nottuln is ja nicht so weit weg


----------



## cedartec (2. März 2004)

echt solide Sau, na denn - gute und geile Abfahrten,
sieht gut aus!!!!

Gruss, gerhard


----------



## McSchocko (2. März 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ja ganz net auch aber das bild is jetzt net soo der beinger
> trotzdem geil!
> mfg JO




Besser? Wegen der Felge, hatte nur noch dieses Hinterad, muss mir noch ne 
321 oder sowas einspeichen...


----------



## woodstock (3. März 2004)

öhm die zugverlegung schaut mir was strange aus ...
wieso net über die wippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSchocko (3. März 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> öhm die zugverlegung schaut mir was strange aus ...
> wieso net über die wippe?



hmm, weil da so die Clipse dran kommen, ausserdem funtzt's...


----------



## *JO* (3. März 2004)

yo so is besser aber optimal wäre jetzt nochmal von vorne hinten andere seite usw.   geiles teiL!  
mfg JO


----------



## Deleted 10349 (3. März 2004)

@McSchocko
Jep, sowas kann man Dich schon machen lassen, sehr schönes Bike!

Möge die Schwerkraft Dir viel Spass mit der Sau bescheren!

Ride On!


----------



## downhillsau (7. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
hier sind mal ein paar Bilder von meiner DH.


----------



## downhillsau (7. März 2004)

Na gut,der erste versuch war wohl nichts.Auf ein neues!


----------



## A.K. (7. März 2004)

@downhillsau:
Kann des sein des ihr letztes Wochenende in den Müggelbergen in berlin ward?
ich kenn doch diese sau von irgednwoher


----------



## downhillsau (7. März 2004)

Ja genau,letztes WE war ich ich da und es war richtig geil.Da sieht man mich bestimmt noch öfters!
Grüsse an A.K.


----------



## wolfi (10. März 2004)

moin,
für alle die eine wildsau dh haben möchten:
klick mich!
+edit+
nein der rahmen ist nicht von mir!!!!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## *JO* (10. März 2004)

Die wurde doch weiter oben gepostet !!!
wieso verkauft der die Wieder ??
mfg JO


----------



## wolfi (10. März 2004)

im text steht wg. verletzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (10. März 2004)

asÖÖÖ


----------



## cedartec (10. März 2004)

@wolfi

...vielleicht bin ich ja schusselig, aber da Chris, die nunmehr ebay-downhillsau weiter oben gezeigt hat, heisst das, dass sie oder jemand den sie kennt, nunmehr nichtmehr Spass am Downhill haben kann   ?

Drum gute Besserung und ich hätte der "ebay dropmachine" mehr Spass mit ihrer Bergruntersau gewünscht   .

cheers, gerhard


----------



## wolfi (10. März 2004)

@ cedartec: mit dem schusselig hast du gesagt...  *schnellwegrenn*
nee, also ich denke mal der jung hat chris das bild für die hall of frame oder so geschickt, is aber auch egal eigendlich. ich kenne das aus erfahrung. habe mir anfang der 90er beim gs (endurosport) mal beide kreuzbänder gerissen und die hüfte gebrochen. der frustfaktor war bei mir so riesig, dass ich mein komplettes gs und mc equipment für´n appel+ nen ei verschleudert habe...
ich denke für 1.900 euro ist das ding ein schnäppchen!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## cedartec (10. März 2004)

@wolfi

...na denn lauf mal   
saumässig schnelle Antwort. Ist schon günstig, aber nichts für mich (wie man an meiner etwas entarteten Sau sieht). Wenn Kohle da, dann besser eingekleidet.

mit einem fröhlichen oink oink,
gerhard


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. März 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> ich denke für 1.900 euro ist das ding ein schnäppchen!
> gruß
> der wolfi



nen kumpel von mir hat sich von bikeparts-online nen angebot machen lassen, nen neuen wildsau dh rahmen mit nabe für 1950

also so nen gutes angebot isses dann doch net, weil beim neukauf haste halt noch ne richtige garantie


----------



## JohG (31. März 2004)

so mädels habs nach langer zeit auch mal geschafft nen bildchen zu machen   







http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/3065P1010020k.jpg

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/3065P1010021k.jpg

die kiste fährt sich einfach geil, habs noch nich gewogen schätze so 20 vieeleicht ganz bissle mehr oder weniger, kurvenlage is einfach der hammer finde ich performance und geo is auch geil! freu mich schon auf die ersten rennen!  und wildsau treff natürlich auch


----------



## norman (1. April 2004)

da haste eine sehr schöne sau gezüchtet, ich weiss ja net ob deine sau so leicht wird, aber ich habe meine sau gewogen und das ding kommt auf *24,9 kg* (immerhin keine 25 wie ander bikes), und wenn deine sau unter 20 kg "leicht" is dann fress ich einen besen  .
sieht wirklich sehr geil aus die sau!


----------



## McSchocko (1. April 2004)

also meine wiegt 20,4 mit Dorado...


----------



## Kettenbeißer (1. April 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @wolfi
> 
> ...vielleicht bin ich ja schusselig, aber da Chris, die nunmehr ebay-downhillsau weiter oben gezeigt hat, heisst das, dass sie oder jemand den sie kennt, nunmehr nichtmehr Spass am Downhill haben kann   ?
> 
> ...



Hi Jungs! Die Dropmaschine ist ein Kumpel von mir. Er hat sich leider sein Knie kaputt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (1. April 2004)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat sich leider sein Knie kaputt gemacht.


. . . .das liegt wohl an Alutech *zu GMT gugg*
egal kommt geld kommt alutech kommen kaputte Knie   
EGAL


----------



## Blackholez (2. April 2004)

Hey ehrlich also das mit den 20kilo und n biserl - koooooommmmmtttt. 

Also wenn ich an meine Hardride nicht die Super T rangeschraubt hätt - ehrlich die würd davon fliegen      

Das ist ehrlich wie mit dem Sprittverbrauch von Autos - ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das immmmmmer das letzte Auto aus der Erzählung am wenigsten Benzin braucht    

Hey ehrlich wenn Deine DH Sau 20,5 Kilo wiegt dann ist sie nur 1 Kilo schwerer als meine Hardride - neeeee das glauuuuuub ich nicht   

Aber schön schaun se echt aus - *verneigz* 

cu


----------

